# Разница в длине ног после аварии. Сильные боли в поясничном отделе. Что делать



## gold671 (26 Май 2009)

Разрешите задать вопрос, мне 41 год, вот уже 12 лет назад я перенес сильнейшую аварию, в которой чудом остался жив, но естественно НЕ без последствий для здоровья, в результате перелома образовалась разница длинны ног равная 1 сантиметр. По началу это сказывалось на усталости ног, и спины, а теперь около года назад у меня начались боли в спине, в области почек особенно когда я наклоняюсь вперед, причем когда я начинаю по утрам выполнять гимнастику йогов боли не уходят совсем, но уменьшаются. Помогут ли мне ортопедические стельки, что еще можно, а что абсолютно необходимо сделать что бы не запустить здоровье под откос? Пожалуйста посоветуйте.


----------



## Ell (28 Май 2009)

*Разница в длине ног после аварии. Сильные боли в поясничном отделе. Что делать?*

На очный прием обращались?
И поподробнее, пожалуйста, что за чем и почему.


----------



## Доктор Капышев (28 Май 2009)

*Разница в длине ног после аварии. Сильные боли в поясничном отделе. Что делать?*

Важно понять за счет чего образовалась разница в 1 см. (перелом голени или бедра), или из-за прекоса таза, проблемы с кресцово-подвздошным сочленением. 
ЗЫ: разница до 1 см. считается вариантом нормы


----------

